# Interesting Serra



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

What Serra is this?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Got any better pics and if possible, a collection point ?


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

No, wish I knew more. Any thoughts?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Based on the little that can be seen on the pic, I'm leaning to Catoprion mento.
But could be Citharinus citharus as well...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

nice little fishy..


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

memento said:


> Based on the little that can be seen on the pic, I'm leaning to Catoprion mento.
> But could be Citharinus citharus as well...


I appreciate the suggestions. Maybe my view of the pic is different. I found out it was collected from peru. I think it's snout is much more rhom like than Catoprion mento. As for the other, I know nothing about but comparing pics I disagree. Seller says it stays this silverfish color day/night and not much for markings as you can see. I'm asking for better pics, hope to get more soon!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

The other isn't even S-American








It was considered Serrasalmus citharus for a while, because of it's close appearance to Catoprion.

But better pics would be welcome.
To be honest, from these pics I can't say much about the snout... but the overall appearance, the vertical stripes in the scales and the lack of a dark vertical band in the eye, makes me question whether it's a Serrasalmus at all.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Well here's another photo. Rhom?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks, that pic's a lot better.
Based on dorsal and anal fin alignment, I'd say compressus.
The bright color and scarce spotting is probably due to the bright lightning...


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

memento said:


> Thanks, that pic's a lot better.
> Based on dorsal and anal fin alignment, I'd say compressus.
> The bright color and scarce spotting is probably due to the bright lightning...


Thanks! I know lighting does funky things but when I first saw this fish I was thrown. Always looking for another oddball but the hunt continues!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

It's not just the lightning, also depends on each individual fish.
For the while I cohabbed two rhoms in 1 tank, one was much brighter than the other...


----------

